
Intel x86 considered harmful (Joanna Rutkowska) [pdf] - csirac2
http://blog.invisiblethings.org/papers/2015/x86_harmful.pdf
======
csirac2
I love her work, QubesOS is great. Yet it never ceases to amaze me how few
citations there are to other academic work in this domain :) "Provably" secure
operating systems seem to go back to at least the 1960s in the literature.

Back on topic, I guess this is why more exotic secure operating systems
(seL4/Genode, etc) are focused mainly on "smaller", non-x86 CPU architectures
(ARM/PPC/etc).

------
amyjess
Yesterday's discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10458318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10458318)

